
On-chip zero-index metamaterials - hownottowrite
http://www.nature.com/articles/nphoton.2015.198.epdf?shared_access_token=bPVi5L8wdx6ZAEtKKVN23NRgN0jAjWel9jnR3ZoTv0MIrPbAi5thMIrOmcVLfIrYX2vKSgpvYfHkt1fV84Rao_X73gwyzX6BtsjjUEgzAbuaMwuy_7wCHd0anYfEh4VJLjHlfXwUV0F3OScFcOMa97Y7cjjLfm-MTx8Xu3Rjp-zzQWiZnjKLl51gNXufOvI25T9FZ_e8SoKZhLbcLMjCUYoZO0qmRSSDm9vgnhvzIKI%3D
======
hownottowrite
"Scientists can now 'squeeze' light, a breakthrough that could make computers
millions of times faster" [1]

[1] [http://qz.com/532580/scientists-have-found-a-way-to-make-
lig...](http://qz.com/532580/scientists-have-found-a-way-to-make-light-waves-
travel-infinitely-fast/)

